# Crananidin for UTIs?



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

I put a client's dog on craninidin a few months back. Her dog would get bad e. coli infections and be on antibiotics for months. She just came in for a refill and feels it is working.


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

PS I love Nutramax products!


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

bumping up


----------



## BayBeams (Jan 3, 2010)

Sally's Mom said:


> I put a client's dog on craninidin a few months back. Her dog would get bad e. coli infections and be on antibiotics for months. She just came in for a refill and feels it is working.


Thanks for your in-put! I really hope to get a handle on Baylee's UTIs. Last time the bacteria was resistant to almost every type of antibiotic except for the most expensive one, of course. This time we were luckier.
I hope the Crananidin solves the problem once and for all...


----------



## Charliethree (Jul 18, 2010)

I spent many months and many dollars treating uti's in my girl Kaya. The vet suggested adding either vitamin C (slow release) or cranberry juice or capsules to her diet and perhaps her issues were allergy related. After checking on line I found that dyes can also contribute to urinary tract issues. I switched her to a dog food that had no chicken, no artificial preservatives and no dyes - Orijen Regional Red. It has been almost two years now and she hasn't had a urinary tract infection since.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

We switched our guy's dog food too. He was about 7 months old when he started having bad utis. <- We were reminiscing about the accidents he would have. I remembered him dribbling in his sleep on my pillow. I must have tried forgetting the last straw, but my sister reminded me. That was around his first birthday. It was Christmas and we were decorating the tree. He was sitting/standing on a comfy chair by the tree and he just started making like a waterfall right into the chair. And it _sounded_ like a waterfall. 

We took him in to the vet and treated him for UTI. After that we had him checked again and there were no signs of any infection, but his numbers were wonky still. 

So long story short, I decided it was the dogfood. Maybe the protein was too high or something else was difficult for his system to sort out. I do think that he's still succeptible to UTI problems. But we are careful anyway about what he eats and give him straight cranberry juice in his kibble. It might be the kibble change or the cranberry juice, but it's been almost 2 years since + many clean urine checks.


----------



## Dixiesmom (Oct 6, 2010)

I have a 6 month old that I suspect has her 2nd uti now. Taking her to vet in the a.m. to find out for sure. The vet said she suspected it was an anatomical problem that could require surgery. She didn't make any mention of a supplement or dietary change. Maybe this is because she was so young when she got her first one? I don't know. I will definitely ask tomorrow about a supplement to help prevent them.


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

I too love Nutramax products. However I don't do crananidin for Teddi. I just bought a bottle of cranberry softgels at Costco. It was cheaper. 

I would love to hear of experiences. I am not opposed to paying the money if they work.


----------



## doglvr00 (Oct 9, 2008)

I just bought some Crananidin for my Sophie to hopefully try to prevent any more episodes with bladder stones. They are expensive. I'll give them a try and see if they help.


----------



## stealle (Nov 12, 2012)

My girl gets a UTI from time to time. I searched Crananidin and this thread came up. Sounds like a few of you were going to give it a try but never reported back. It's been a couple years since this thread died. How well did the Crananidin work?


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

Crananidin works well. It does not allow bacteria to attach to the bladder. Best if given at night...


----------



## BayBeams (Jan 3, 2010)

Since I started my 11 y/o Golden girl on Crananidin she has not had another UTI. Before I started her on this she had been getting UTIs several times a year even when I used other cranberry products.

At first I was hesitant because the product is pricey but I order it through Amazon which helps a bit with the cost. Also in the long run, the cost of treating a UTI costs more especially when I consider the discomfort my GR went through every time she had a UTI.

I am very pleased with the results and will continue to use it.


----------

